# اهم الكورسات والدورات



## otto (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعتقد ان كل مهندس فينا لازم ياخد كل الدورات التدريبية اللى تفيده فى مجال تخصصه وعشان كدا انا عامل الموضوع دا عشان كلنا نفيد ونستفيد من بعض
فانا بطلب من كل مهندس او مهندسة خد كورس او دورة تدريبية او يعرف مكان بيدى كورسات او دورات تدريبية يقول عليه وويكتب كل التفاصيل الممكنة عن الدورة دى والمكان وتقييمه للدورة لو خدها ولما كل واحد يدخل يقول اللى يعرفه هانعمل موضوع جامد ومتكامل عن كل الدورات والكورسات المتاحه( تخيلو كمية المعلومات) وكل واحد يختار اللى يناسبه ويبتدى على طول من اول السنة الجديدة اللى لازم يكون شعارنا فيها اتعلم على اد ما تقدر وماتضيعش وقت تاااانىوانا هابدا بنفسى على ادى: :56:

دورة التحكم الالى الكهربى : فى معهد الدون بوسكو بشارع روض الفرج بشبرا مصر
دورة مدتها 3 شهور 90 ساعه ب 425 جنيه ....تلات مرات اسبوعيا ...تليفون : 24579650 دورة اكثر من ممتازة وقوية وعملية تعلمك ازاى تعمل تحكم ودوائركهربية متكامله لتشغيل المواتير الكهربية

دورة التبريد والتكييف : بمعهد الدون بوسكو...تكلفه الدورة 725 جنيه لمدة تلات اشهر تلات مرات اسبوعيا ...دورة عملية ممتازة

دورة تصميم التكييف المركزى: 52شارع احمد الزمر الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بيديها مهندس استشارى ب 600 جنيه لمده 6 اسابيع تليفون: 22723749

دورة صيانه واعطال التكييف المركزى: نفس المكان السابق لمدة اربع اسابيع تكلفة الدورة 400 جنيه..بيديها مهندس استشارى ( انا ناوى اخد الدورة دى) 

دورات اللغة الانجليزية: معهد الاميد ايست بشارع مصدق الدقى: اكتر من ممتاز تكلفة الليفل 650 جنيه للمستوى...مدرسين اجانب ( سيبكو بقى من معهد القوات المسلحه مالوش لازمة )


----------



## otto (9 يناير 2010)

*ايه يا جماعة ..هوا مافيش حد خد دورات خالص !!!! والا مش عاجبكواالموضوع!!!
فين المشاركااااات*


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وخليك صبور


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (9 يناير 2010)

موضوعك جميل جدا والله 
هو الدون بوسكو هو افضل مكان تأخذ فى دورات اى دورات انت عاوزها


----------



## otto (10 يناير 2010)

eng_mohamed raafat قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا والله
> هو الدون بوسكو هو افضل مكان تأخذ فى دورات اى دورات انت عاوزها



[b]
[/b] بص الدون بوسكو جامد من الناحية الفنية ..يعنى يخليك مهندس وصنايعى فى نفس الوقت تعرف تعمل الحاجة بايدك...فلو انت عاوز تتعلم حاجة معينة تنفذها بنفسك زى متلا: عمل دوائر الكونترول او اصلاح اجهزة التكييف..فاكيد دا المكان المناسب
والله المعين


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (12 يناير 2010)

بس انا كنت هناك النهاردة ليهم شروط غريبة بصراحة 
لازم تأخد دورة علشان توصل للدورة اللى انت عاوزها
يعنى انا رحت قالو لى لازم اخد دورة لحام كهربى وارجون علشان اخد لحام انا بيب بترول اللى انا عوزها


----------



## الأسكندراني (13 يناير 2010)

*مركز تطوير البحوث والدراسات العليا بكلية الهندسة*

مركز تطوير البحوث والدراسات العليا بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة يعطي دورات في المجالات المختلفة
هو الموقع مش updated بس الدورات دي متاحة وأنا سجلت معاهم في بعض الدورات
http://capscu.eng.cu.edu.eg/


----------



## otto (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى الاسكندرانى على المشاركة..
لكن ممكن تكلمنا عن الدورات اللى انت ختها معاهم وايه تقييمك ليها ؟؟


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (16 يناير 2010)

*ممكن تكلمنا عن الدورات اللى انت ختها معاهم وايه تقييمك ليها ؟؟*


----------



## سما الاسلام (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## sameh40000_wf (11 مارس 2011)

عايز دوره في التحكم الالي للالكترونات الصناعيه


----------



## أشرف أبو سها (12 مارس 2011)

*رد*

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع ‘ ونتمني أن يتم تثبيت الموضوع علي أن تحدث البيانات بإستمرار ...:14::14::14:


----------



## eng-amt (12 مارس 2011)

سلام


----------

